# 16 foot stumpknocker,



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can do anything you want to those boats as they are quite stable.

Just keep looking around to get ideas and then you will be better prepared to make the transformation.

There are many pictures and instructions on here to help guide you through the build.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

For your cooler mount, these keep a low profile and work great. 

http://yeticoolers.com/cooler-tie-down-kit/?gclid=COSIldSDy78CFUcV7Aod0VQAmg

Also, I have these and love them:

http://www.kennedytiedown.com/

Poling platform is up to you.  If you gotta have one, I would go custom and get something made for the boat.   BT's welding in Titusville has done some great stuff for me in the past.  Adding rod holders, fabbing up backrests, etc.  If you don't pole a lot, just use a cooler with one of the mounts above.  Also makes for a great place for your bee..... err-  uh, I mean....ummm.....sodas.   

I would *not* cut rod holders into the seats and/or benches if I were you.  No matter what the foam situation, it means water intrusion and further mess down the line.  I would explore every  vertical surface mount rod holder or clamp on thing that I could do.  www.anytide.com has some great stuff, and Pat, the owner, will fab you up anything you want, pretty much.  His handle on the forum here is "anytide"

The stumpy is an awesome rig.  Keep it simple and functional, but deck it out so that it is user friendly.  Post up what you decide upon, and good luck


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Use a pop-up/fold-up cleat on the front deck instead of an I bolt to secure your casting platform to. When you take the wife just fold it down or get her a beanbag chair.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Stumpknocker makes a darned good boat.  I am curious as to how that 20 pushes yours.  What kind of speed do you see?  A strong word of caution about the Yamaha 20 4 stroke.  They can be very paticular about fresh fuel.  Do not let fuel sit in those carbs.  Run it often and run the carbs dry if it will sit for more than a few days.  Use fuel conditioners with each tank.  

Oh, and site rules are that you have to post pics!


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

> Stumpknocker makes a darned good boat.  I am curious as to how that 20 pushes yours.  What kind of speed do you see?  A strong word of caution about the Yamaha 20 4 stroke.  They can be very paticular about fresh fuel.  Do not let fuel sit in those carbs.  Run it often and run the carbs dry if it will sit for more than a few days.  Use fuel conditioners with each tank.
> 
> Oh, and site rules are that you have to post pics!


Ha ha. I know. I haven't taken ownership of the boat yet but should be doing that soon. I have some good fishing pics from it so I will have to post those up soon. 

I know exactly what you mean on that Yamaha. I will most likely sell it and splurge on one of those new Suzuki 4s motors. 

With the current set up my father in law and I (i am 230 he is 190) with a full tank, gear, fish in the cooler we hit 25mph at about 3/4 throttle. That performance is just fine for us as we dont feel the need to go crazy on speed. 

You guys are right on about anytide. His stuff looks so clean and i will be making several purchases from him when i get it. 

I love the Stumpknocker just not crazy about the setup my father in law has right now. 

Also, I will be repainting and renaming it the Flatsknocker. Color will most likely be a shade of seafoam green on the outside with a sand color on the inside with black accents. Everything stainless will be black. 

Thanks for the replies and keep them coming. I am a newbie in the boat game but I love it.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

> For your cooler mount, these keep a low profile and work great.
> 
> http://yeticoolers.com/cooler-tie-down-kit/?gclid=COSIldSDy78CFUcV7Aod0VQAmg
> 
> ...



That is good advice. Thanks. 

Also, I love the Kennedy tie downs. very clean.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

this is a recent pic of the boat with my in laws.

here is another of us with some fish. 


and not to be outdone this is me with a hook in my finger.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I love my 14' but wish I had the 16' for added space and higher flotation. My 14' does 22-23 mph with 2 stroke nissan.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

my finger hurts just looking at that


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So how did you get that hook out. Looks like you were getting ready to push it through and cut it


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep. Snip and cut. Couldn't push it on out past the barb.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate when that happens :-/


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

It sucked but I caught a fish that day so it wasn't so bad. The wife had some sympathy for me so that was nice.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I came so close to buying this Stumpknocker rather than my Boggy Creek. There have been times I could use the extra space.

http://hattiesburg.craigslist.org/bod/4541431253.html


----------

